# Asian Beef Demand.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

To benefit US.....hopefully.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cheaper-us-beef-seen-curbing-asian-demand-for-australian-meat-blmg/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Hopefully they make lots of Kung Pao Cow!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd like to see them eat their weight in us beef daily.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Swv.farmer said:


> I'd like to see them eat their weight in us beef daily.


I've seen some of those lil gals down at the Rats n Cats joint...may wouldnt be but a quarter pound or so 
73, Mark


----------

